# Long 680 DTC Assistance Needed



## Michele V (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi,
I’m operating (with zero experience) a Long 680DTC, and have no success finding any operator’s or service manuals. Does anybody know where I can find one, or can somebody who has the same model Look at these pictures of the control/lever area and point out which lever does what?

I know how to start it, how to use the clutch and gears, and the brakes. Can operate the loader and the back end to raise and lower our hay spear.

What I don’t know anything about is shifting between 2WD and 4WD, operating the PTO, and anything else. Also, I’d like to be able to maintain it, like testing fluid levels and greasing it.

Any help would be appreciated.
















Michele


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like #3 is the park brake, and #4 looks like a tiewrap.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You will find this very helpful.
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/long-2360-owners-manual.21/


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Michele, 
I can be of some assistance on the pictures. I'm not aware of where you may find a service manual particularly for the 680 but, the tractor is very similar to the Long 560 and 610 tractors. They are all 4 cylinder diesel tractors and built the same. 

As for the pictures; in the one with the title that starts with "7116", the top left question mark is the PTO clutch and it appears to be in the engaged position in the picture. To turn your PTO on, with your tractor stopped and in low idle, you would place this stick in the "up" position as it appears to be now, this stops the PTO gears. You would then place the "PTO Lever", which you marked as "2?" in the picture with the title that starts with "DAB1", in the "Independent" position or the "Synchronous" position depending on what you're doing. "Independent" for brush hogging or mowing and "Synchronous" for use with PTO powered planters or fertilizer spreaders.

"1?" in picture "DAB1" is your 2WD & 4WD lever. In your picture, it appears to be in 2WD. To place the tractor in 4WD, you would step on the clutch and push this lever toward the front of the tractor. Repeat and pull back on this lever to return the tractor to 2WD. "3?" is your parking brake lever. Pull up to set your parking brake, depress the button on the top of the lever and push down to disengage your parking brake. "4?" is unknown to me. I would follow that and see where it goes.

I hope this helps. Please be careful around the PTO on this tractor. NEVER!!! get anywhere around the PTO with the tractor running and the PTO engaged. Certain death or mangling bodily harm is imminent if you do. I tell you this because you said you are new to tractors and this you need to know about your tractor. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michele V (Jul 27, 2020)

pogobill said:


> You will find this very helpful.
> https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/long-2360-owners-manual.21/


Thank you! It was very helpful.


----------



## Michele V (Jul 27, 2020)

gasmith10 said:


> Michele,
> I can be of some assistance on the pictures. I'm not aware of where you may find a service manual particularly for the 680 but, the tractor is very similar to the Long 560 and 610 tractors. They are all 4 cylinder diesel tractors and built the same.
> 
> As for the pictures; in the one with the title that starts with "7116", the top left question mark is the PTO clutch and it appears to be in the engaged position in the picture. To turn your PTO on, with your tractor stopped and in low idle, you would place this stick in the "up" position as it appears to be now, this stops the PTO gears. You would then place the "PTO Lever", which you marked as "2?" in the picture with the title that starts with "DAB1", in the "Independent" position or the "Synchronous" position depending on what you're doing. "Independent" for brush hogging or mowing and "Synchronous" for use with PTO powered planters or fertilizer spreaders.
> ...


Totally helps!! Heading out now to practice. I figured it was in 2WD when I was having problems pushing horse manure. And thanks for the PTO warning. My next adventure is to do some mowing.


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Michele, 
There is also a pedal just behind the parking brake near your right heel. This pedal is your rear differential lock. If you start spinning one rear wheel while working in 2WD, try pressing this pedal down with your heel and your tractor will power both rear wheels as long as the pedal is depressed. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------

